# Dish any where live programing in 922 vip receiver ?



## enrique soto (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi . sombody help me , i have a 922 vip dish network receiver . i need to know if i can get tv , live , with this receiver . dish anywhere app...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it's obsolete model, subscribe to any package and dish will upgrade it hopper 3


----------



## enrique soto (Oct 12, 2017)

I know that but i am happy with my 922 receiver ... need only call to dish network support , for activate the app .. dish any where ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

no.more.activations.of.922.period.


----------



## enrique soto (Oct 12, 2017)

ups. ok i have one 722 .. i will try


----------

